# tips to thicken womb lining - needed fast ;)



## miffy80 (Nov 11, 2009)

HI
I'm due to have FET next weds. I've been taking HRT tablets and have been told to increase my dose to 4 tabs a day instead of 3 because my womb lining hasn't thckened bewteen scans.  Lining is currently 7mm.  I have my final scan in 2 days time.  I'm going to acupuncture tonight (and have been going once a week for about 5 weeks) so hopefully that will help and my yoga teacher has given me some positions to try to improve blood flow. I take 75mg of aspirin and 2 30mg Coenzyme q10 a day.  Is there anything else i can try?
This is our 3rd attempt at getting these embryos back - we've never even got to ET stage before so any hlep very much appreciated!
Thank you!


----------



## BikerGirl (Mar 15, 2006)

If I remember right selenium is supposed to help. Try a supplement. Brazil nuts are high in selenium too but since you're on a tight schedule maybe a supplement might do the trick. 
Good luck with your FET!
X


----------



## Sammi11 (Sep 30, 2008)

Pineapple juice - fresh or concentrate, and brazil nuts are both great for linings

Best of luck

sammi x


----------



## miffy80 (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks guys   I've been eating plenty of nuts (including brazils) I'll make sure i get pineapple juice too.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Ask your drs to prescribe Viagra either the tablets swallowed or used as a pessary


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

pomegranate juice, google it amazing properties. Pom wonderful juice is 100% pomegranate.


----------



## miffy80 (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi guys
Thank you for all your suggestions. I just wanted to update you and let know that sadly they had to cancel my cycle   My lining had reduced from 7mm to 6.5mm. We will try again soon and I will be trying all your tips x
Best of luck to you all X


----------



## BikerGirl (Mar 15, 2006)

So sorry to hear  
Sending hugs
XXX


----------

